# scratches on wheel arche



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

can anyone advise me on if it is possible to get get o these without a respey

http://s700.photobucket.com/albums/ww2/ashleygregs/?action=view&current=Photo-0010.jpg

sorry still trying to work out how to copy and paste this in


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

ashgregs72 said:


> can anyone advise me on if it is possible to get get o these without a respey
> 
> http://s700.photobucket.com/albums/ww2/ashleygregs/?action=view&current=Photo-0010.jpg
> 
> sorry still trying to work out how to copy and paste this in












Can't advise on scratch


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

The very top bit and bit just bellow it looks to have gone through to clear coat and paint as does the 3rd mark from the bottom so I would say that it will need painting.

If you have a machine polisher then you should have a go at it to see if you can improve what is there you may find Im wrong and it is just a surface scuff it is dificult to see from a photo.

Actually where abouts in Nottinghamshire are you? I'm heading that way on Thursday I could stick the machine in the car if your about?


----------



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

little john said:


> The very top bit and bit just bellow it looks to have gone through to clear coat and paint as does the 3rd mark from the bottom so I would say that it will need painting.
> 
> If you have a machine polisher then you should have a go at it to see if you can improve what is there you may find Im wrong and it is just a surface scuff it is dificult to see from a photo.
> 
> Actually where abouts in Nottinghamshire are you? I'm heading that way on Thursday I could stick the machine in the car if your about?


thanks but working all day


----------

